# Crathes and Harley



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi a friend of mine got me started on this with dog message boards and I finally found a good one for cats. Crathes is will be 4 in May. I got him at a local store where the store owner was giving away her foster. In fact she gave me $40 worth of stuff to take him. He's a mean fart that bosses my 85 lb lab around. Harley is about 1 1/2. I got her from the clinic where I work. She came into board and I fell in love then the owner called to say she was not going to pick her up. She's a little brat but I love her.
[/img]


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I'm just shocked that someone could call in and say that they won't be picking up their pet! Anyways, glad they're in good hands now.....


----------



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

just figured out the pics








Crathes








Harley


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Ashley and welcome to the Cat Forum! You seem to have a couple of cute kitties, there.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe they're very cute. Is the first kitty looking at a dead bug they killed on the carpet?? Or is it just a food pebble? 

P.s.-that is a cute harness on your cat


----------



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry it's been awhile. I've been out of town visting the folks and just got back. The 'bug' is a jelly bean from the easter bunny trail. The harness is great when you need to snag them.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe that jelly bean would be long gone with my cat Sugar around. Anyways, cute nonetheless. :wink:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome! Cute kitties.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums, pretty cats


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm glad you've joined us, Ashley. Enjoy the forums!


----------

